# Camera body temperature.



## Valvebounce (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
To avoid further derailing another thread, but following on from it to some extent, which cameras display the Camera Temperature in their exif files, in a way that can be easily read by software such as Flickr or FoCal Pro? 
The only place so far I have found the temperature in the exif is on Flickr, DPP and DxO do not display much exif info at all! 

My list for exif so far:-
20D no
40D yes
5D yes
7D yes
7DII yes
1DsIII yes
1Dx no
1DxII no

As an aside, what high and / or low temperatures have you seen on your cameras? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2018)

I think most of the more recent ones do. The 1D X _does_ write camera temperature to the EXIF, even though you list is as a no, so does the 1D X II – I assume FoCal just doesn't read it out. The 5DII does, as does the 30D (but the 20D doesn't). The original M does, as do the M2 and M6. Even the PowerShot S95 records camera temp in the EXIF. 

To see the full EXIF, I use exiftool. If you want to make a really exhaustive list, install that then try this site: http://rawsamples.ch/index.php/en/canon.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi Neuro. 
Thanks for the info, I was mainly looking on my iPad so not able to use Phil Harvey’s exif tool. I think I have tried this in the past and could not get it to work, my limitation not the software! 
My research was based on looking through Jeffrey’s exif viewer which is web based so works on my iPad, and using the exif in Flickr which seems to not show the temperature for the cameras I listed as “no” the reference to FoCal was that I know it can read and display the temps of my cameras, but as I don’t own the 1Dx or 1DxII I am unable to verify those. 
Also I was not specifying (though it may have seemed that way, edited original post!) that the 1Dx or 1DxII did not have it only that it was not visible in the platforms I had used. 
Another thought, why don’t info tabs that display exif display all of it, (customisable of course to show what we want) what is the point of keep improving exif if you can’t read it in Windows, Canon DPP DxO etc? Ahard to use reader is not ideal! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

